

Show HN: VSOnline – Visual Studio Online client for Windows Phone - alyx
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/vsonline/781b94cd-0506-4f61-bde7-3cc8675b0759

======
alyx
Developer here,

We have been releasing features on a weekly cadence and we have several major
features in the works.

If the app is missing something today, please don't hesitate to leave us
feedback and if it isn't already on our roadmap, we will definitely consider
it.

